

Ask HN: Smarthouses startups – state-of-the-art? - lelf

It is somewhat a ready-to-boom (or fail?) area and there&#x27;re already
hundreds of startups, all ready to turn your lights on (but only after
you press a button in their application on your iPhone.) So I wonder
who are the serious players and what is the state of the art of what&#x27;s
possible today?<p>Is there anyone supporting a lot of devices (maybe even supporting
many standard busses)?  Is there anyone with zero configuration (who
can learn itself about the available sensors&#x2F;actuators&#x2F;… in the
vicinity)?  Anyone with working non-trivial scenarios (just as an
example — who knows your position and can track your movements)?<p>Also what do you think is technically possible but noone has bothered
to implement properly?
======
MichaelCrawford
I've heard that the Belkin devices Phone Home. I don't actually know that so
don't take my word for it.

I personally could use a more-effective thermostat. I don't even need it to be
networked, I just want one that works better.

